# No Explode



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

Does No Explode cause acne? ive noticed more breakouts since using it!


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

its probably laced with D-bol


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Never did for me. Dont think it should either!!

Just made me feel very gassy and abit sick whilst training.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

chuck in the bin mate..................


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

tomass1342 said:


> its probably laced with D-bol


D-bol? anit that a steroid?


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

no its wat they put in cell tech


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

adlewar said:


> chuck in the bin mate..................


F**k that, give it to me!


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

adlewar said:


> chuck in the bin mate..................


Really? anit cheap mate!


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Ash_87 said:


> D-bol? anit that a steroid?


yeah he is taking the p*i*ss :lol:

No-Xplode is horrible sh*i*t, gives me the shits mid session every time without fail.

and It tastes 'angin'


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

NO xplode doesn't cause acne .. probly your diet .. check what your eating is soemthing causing it or your hormones are playing up... ups n downs


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Big waste of money IMO, if you cant get a pump without using anything your not training right, do you think arnold has no xplode?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

tomass1342 said:


> Big waste of money IMO, *if you cant get a pump without using anything your not training right*, do you think arnold has no xplode?


actually thats not true,i've seen myself on many occasions get a less than satisfactory pump when my diet has been spot on and consistent for months on end,it just happens sometimes,a preworkout supp like this helps no end for such a time or for those that dont like the taste and stim from NO Xplode then Extreme Nutritions Liquid Fury is an excellent alternative


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

sizar said:


> NO xplode doesn't cause acne .. probly your diet .. check what your eating is soemthing causing it or your hormones are playing up... ups n downs


I have cut quite a few carbs from my diet lately but no change in food really....ive changed to relex instant whey shakes but ive used them before


----------



## Ordidge2 (Feb 23, 2010)

Been through multiple tubs myself and never had that problem.... doesn't sound like its n-xpolde's fault


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

No definitely shouldn't do mate, i've used n.o xplode for ages and never had any acne.

Agreed on the gas mid training, feels like i've downed a panda pop or something!


----------



## 1983SAINT (Mar 17, 2010)

benicillin said:


> No definitely shouldn't do mate, i've used n.o xplode for ages and never had any acne.
> 
> Agreed on the gas mid training, feels like i've downed a panda pop or something!


Ha ha, well and truely agreed. I give myself a good half hour before departing the house to the gym if I am using NO XPLODE. Definitly cleans the pipes! Like the focus it gives though.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

If you take 25-50mg viagra before your workout with 5g Arginine AKG, and you dont get the best pump of your life then somethings wrong....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

tomass1342 said:


> Big waste of money IMO, if you cant get a pump without using anything your not training right, do you think arnold has no xplode?


top class quote comment mate, well impressed

to the op how old are you? se previous comments about diet, maybe its your body getting used to the creatine? ive had this a few times to be honest


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

tomass1342 said:


> Big waste of money IMO, if you cant get a pump without using anything your not training right, do you think arnold has no xplode?


Doesn't gear give you a similar/better pump?


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

BIN IT! just makes me feel sick and if i have after 5pm i aint sleeping

BUT.....muscles did feel full and ok pumps from it

but aint worth havin no sleep over


----------

